# Start and end times



## mconnolly (May 3, 2011)

This question came from a provider outside of my billing service. Not sure of what kind of system they have. he  started anesthesia at 11:30 pm and ended at 1:30 am.  Is there a protocol for times leading into the next day? Our system automatically calculates time and units but for some reason their system does not do that. Any suggestions on how to get this claim thru?  Thanks.


----------



## dwaldman (May 3, 2011)

Put in box 19 or corresponding electronic section 
Start 23 30  End 01 30 

which would should represent 120 minutes/ 8 units

Might require miltary time


----------



## mconnolly (May 6, 2011)

Thank you for your suggestion. I will pass on to the provider.


----------

